# Cymbalta



## 19661 (Aug 14, 2006)

To treat my depression and anxiety attacks my doctor and I tried regular Xanax as well as a Zoloft and, when that did not work well, Lexapro. I had side effects from both antidepressants and found myself on a roller coaster from the Xanax.Then I consulted with a psychiatrist who prescribed a relatively new antidepressant (Cymbalta) along with the time release Xanax XR. Wow, what a difference. My mood improved dramatically without side effects and the anxiety does not come and go because of the sustained release qualities of the XR. Hope some of you find this information helpful.Pat


----------

